

BackboneORM – ORM for Node.js and the browser - jashkenas
http://vidigami.github.io/backbone-orm/

======
hippich
slight offtopic:

In my internal app I am using
[https://github.com/scttnlsn/backbone.io](https://github.com/scttnlsn/backbone.io)
and [http://bookshelfjs.org/](http://bookshelfjs.org/)

it is very easy to create adapter for backbone.io which hooks into bookshelfjs
on a server side.

hope this might be interesting for someone looking backbone syncing over
socket.io

~~~
OrangeCoconut
Bookshelf is great - we're also using Knex for SQL queries, tgriesser has done
a great job with both of them.

------
securingsincity
This looks really promising can't wait to try it out.

~~~
OrangeCoconut
Cheers mate - if you do, and have any questions, feel free to drop us a line
(gwilym@vidigami.com).

------
coderzach
This looks great! Can't wait to try it out on a project.

~~~
OrangeCoconut
Cheers! It's pretty fun to use. I'm conscious the docs could use a bit more
fleshing out, so Kevin or myself will happily field any questions.

------
michaelmior
Looks cool! Little typo: "...queires like CouchDB"

~~~
kmalakoff
Thanks...corrected

------
firepoet
s/irregardless/regardless/gi

;-)

Neat idea!!

